# Quota auf Vserver?



## elitepilot (24. Feb. 2008)

Hallo ist es möglich Quota auf einen Vserver zu realisieren?
Weil in der Fstab steht nix.


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2008)

> Weil in der Fstab steht nix.


Das ist auf VServern normal und bedeutet nicht, dass Quota nicht aktiviert ist. Wenn Dein Hoster den VServer richtig konfiguriert hat, sollte Quota trotzdem funktionieren. ggf. solltest Du mal beim Hoster nachfragen.


----------



## wiseguy (19. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab das gleiche Problem. Ich hab daher die beiden Optionen (_usrquota_ und _grpquota_) in die */etc/mtab* eingetragen.
Ich hatte zudem noch das Problem, dass ich *mount -o remount /* (als root) nicht ausführen konnte. Da kam bei mir *permission denied*. Also hab ich den Server kurzer Hand über die Webschnittstelle VCP neu gestartet.

Leider scheints trotzdem nicht zu klappen. Ich bekomme folgende Meldung:

```
host:~# [B]quotacheck -avugm[/B]
quotacheck: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option.
```
kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Till (19. Nov. 2008)

Du hast einen Vserver, da kannst Du das Quota garnicht in der VM konfigurieren, das wird alles vom Host Server aus geregelt.


----------



## wiseguy (19. Nov. 2008)

Wie konfigurier ich dann ein quota von zb. 500MB pro user auf dem Server? Ich hab dafür ja kein Interface... also im VCP seh ich jedenfalls keinen konfigurationspunkt dazu.

Weißt du ob es da was fürs VCP gibt?

Wenn ich nun für einen user nur 100MB gestatten will und für einen anderen zb. 1GB - das muss ich doch selber steuern können dürfen - ist das bei einem vServer generell nie vom vServer selber steuerbar? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen... (weil das ist doch sache des Betriebssystems oder?)


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2008)

ISPConfig > Quota Feld der Webseite, Wert 500 eintragen


----------



## wiseguy (20. Nov. 2008)

okay, dann freu ich mich schon drauf ;-)
Noch bin ich aber nicht so weit. Aber gut zu wissen, das das dann auch ohne quotas geht. Hab mich schon ein bisschen geärgert - ich dachte nicht, das ein vserver letztendlich Einschränkungen haben würde (also Einschränkungen in der Funktion mein ich. Ich kenn das nicht von z.B. VirtualBox unter Windows - auf meinem privaten Rechner)

Aber hier liegt ja linux vserver zugrunde...


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2008)

Ich vermute mal das Dein Hoster eher virtuozzo / openvz als virtualisierungslösung einsetzt und nicht unbeding Linux vserver, aber im Grunde genommen ist es sehr Ähnlich. Der wichtigeste Unterschied zu Lösungen wie virtualbox ist, das bei openvz und Linux vserver nur ein Kernel läuft, den sich der Servver und die virtuelle Maschine quasi teilen, daher gibt es da auch bestimmte Einschränkungen in der Funktionalität gegenüber z.B. virtualbox oder vmware.


----------



## wiseguy (21. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

mein Hoster verwendet Linux vServer - das steht jedenfalls im Vertrag und das hat er mir auch gesagt (ich kenne ihn persönlich ;-))


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2008)

Dann solltest Du ihm mal OpenVZ nahelegen, kann noch ein Bischen mehr wie Linux Vserver und man kann auch einen "normales" Bind installieren. OpenVZ (oder dessen kommerzielle Variante Virtuozzo) wird von den meisten Hostern verwendet


----------



## wiseguy (21. Nov. 2008)

ich werd ihm das ausrichten, könnt mir aber vorstellen, dass er dem gegenüber abgeneigt ist, weil es zusätzlich aufwand macht und er ettliche Kunden hat - er wird nicht wegen mir riskieren da irgendwas "kaputt" zu verbessern bzw. unnötige Ausfälle provuzieren.

Aber schön wärs natürlich, wenn er das machen würde...

Bzw. welchen Aufwand würde denn ein Wechsel haben? Kann man die images übernehmen oder müssten die alle neu angelegt werden?


----------

